# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Digital measurements for dispensing---multifocal setup

## hilton

Any one have any info as to software out there whereby multifocal measurements can be taken eg heights pds panto etc without resorting to the old pd rule and texter
preferablyindependant software that is not linked specifically into a laboratory or practice manageament software

----------


## dima

> Any one have any info as to software out there whereby multifocal measurements can be taken eg heights pds panto etc without resorting to the old pd rule and texter
> preferablyindependant software that is not linked specifically into a laboratory or practice manageament software


Many lab or lenses brands sells their software kit for Ipad... when you buy it.. you can use it for all patient and for all multifocal lens brands you use..

----------

